# Question / idea on sub forums



## bbodb1 (Jan 30, 2019)

@TUGBrian 
@Makai Guy 

Brian / Doug, 

Part of what raised my curiosity about a best practices guide was motivated by something I wondered about awhile back.  Please check out the photo below:





It took me awhile to realize TUG had a section for WorldMark because the sub forum just doesn't jump out to the eye.  Both the Hyatt and Kauai Beach sub forums have the same issue - they don't seem to stand out enough to be easily noticed.  The Bluegreen sub forum is a bit more noticeable because it sits away from the bulk of the text.  

Would it be possible to make the sub forums stand out a bit more by either:

Changing the color of the font for sub forums (in this case, have WorldMark, Hyatt, BlueGreen and Kauai be some other easy to see color, OR
Change the locations the sub forums are displayed - could Kauai, WorldMark and Hyatt be physically moved over so they aren't in the midst of all the other text.  BlueGreen does stand out because it is in a less busy area of the screen.  Could the other sub forums be listed similarly?  If so, it might help drive some more traffic in their directions...
Thanks!


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 30, 2019)

bbodb1 said:


> @TUGBrian
> @Makai Guy
> 
> Brian / Doug,
> ...




Another idea:  Make a Forum titled SUB-FORUMS (or whatever is appropriate), and link them from there back to their current locations.  If it was just a forum of subforums, and no posts made in it, any links would still maintain the continuity of the right posts being in the right sub forum.

Dave

Dave


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 30, 2019)

Since WorldMark was made a subforum under Wyndham, should Vistana and Hyatt be subforums under Marriott?


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 30, 2019)

alwysonvac said:


> Since WorldMark was made a subforum under Wyndham, should Vistana and Hyatt be subforums under Marriott?



Not unless things change dramatically, because at this point there is no overlap between the Marriott timeshare system and the Vistana timeshare system (or Hyatt, as far as I know.)  The hotel systems, yes, but not the timeshares.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 30, 2019)

if worldmark had more traffic, it'd be its own forum (although its not far off)

also when you browse a forum that has a subforum, that is displayed up at the top of the forum in much larger letters.

I will see if its possible to make the subforum links on the main page stand out more


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 31, 2019)

Wow, I am not showing subforum: Worldmark The Club under Wyndham Vacation Resorts or under: All Other Timeshare Systems: Hyatt Residencie Club is not showing as a subforum.

Timeshare Resort Regions : US Hawaii Timesharing: Kauai Beach Villas IOA Public Square . This is not showing as a subforum.


----------



## presley (Jan 31, 2019)

pedro47 said:


> Wow, I am not showing subforum: Worldmark The Club under Wyndham Vacation Resorts or under: All Other Timeshare Systems: Hyatt Residencie Club is not showing as a subforum.
> 
> Timeshare Resort Regions : US Hawaii Timesharing: Kauai Beach Villas IOA Public Square . This is not showing as a subforum.


If you click on Forums at the top of this page, the subforums show up under the main forum. They are smaller, but they are there. If you cannot see them, it must be something on your end.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 31, 2019)

I believe if you have a small enough monitor or view screen to be considered a mobile device or tablet...those subforums disappear as part of the reactive template for the forums on mobile devices.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 31, 2019)

Thanks, TUGBrian, I am using an Apple IPad and it does not show the sub forms.
On my desktop it does show the subforums.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Jan 31, 2019)

pedro47 said:


> Thanks, TUGBrian, I am using an Apple IPad and it does not show the sub forms.
> On my desktop it does show the subforums.



On iPad right now, and it shows subforums using the built in browser. Ah, I see above Tugbrian posted about reactive, that makes sense, perhaps this is due to larger iPad pro then that I see it.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 31, 2019)

I have a birthday coming up; maybe I can hint around to the Commander-in-Chief  for an Apple IPad Pro that has a large screen. Thanks Steve that was an excellent idea.


----------



## Panina (Jan 31, 2019)

pedro47 said:


> I have a birthday coming up; maybe I can hint around to the Commander-in-Chief  for an Apple IPad Pro that has a large screen. Thanks Steve that was an excellent idea.


I have the smaller one and it is worth every penny or should I say worth the expensive price tag.  My other half is thinking of getting one and if he does he will get mine and I will get the larger one.  I also have a fabulous touch screen Dell laptop which is light but I use my iPad much more.

The good think with my laptop is that it will be very functional years to come but with the iPad it seems every couple of years I need to upgrade to maintain top notch functionality. I have been an iPad user since they came out.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Jan 31, 2019)

Mine is several years old (early 2016), and I purchased it used on swappa as always, mint condition, < 50% of the new price, still under warranty at the time. No need to upgrade it. Got rid of my laptop years ago, no need for it. I love the 12.9" screen and paired with an external keyboard for any serious typing needs, does every bit as good as any laptop I have owned. I used it for remote server admin, programming, relational database administration, and many many other technical tasks.

Glad to help Pedro, I tend to not hint at anything, I just buy it.

The current going eBay rate for the model I purchased (256GB + cellular) is $100 less than I paid for it. So, when you purchase this way, I don't call $100 for 3 years bad at all. I suppose I will upgrade eventually, and sell my existing one.


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 1, 2019)

Steve, My Ipad is over three years old and I love it.  Panina, you are correct, every couple of years, I need to upgrade my Ipad.


----------



## Makai Guy (Feb 1, 2019)

pedro47 said:


> Thanks, TUGBrian, I am using an Apple IPad and it does not show the sub forms.
> On my desktop it does show the subforums.


If you are using it in portrait mode (screen taller than wide), try viewing in landscape mode (screen wider than tall).   That might give you enough width for the screen to reformat.


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 1, 2019)

Thanks Makai Guy for that tip, it did work.


----------

